# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef 340L - Desmontado

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá a todos,

Como as coisas correram bem com o meu nano-reef, resolvi montar um maiorzito.

Este projecto teve um inicio bastante atribulado

Estive cerca de 1 mês e meio à espera de um móvel em ferro, que acabei por deitar ao lixo, estava todo torto

Juntamente com ele, tb foi parar ao lixo uma sump de 150L que estava toda mal feita e rota (Enfim sem comentários)

Acabei por me armar em carpinteiro e fazer eu um móvel, nunca pensei é que ficasse tão perfeito e sólido, provisoriamente tenho uma sump pequenininha, que era um aquário de 30L



Para não destoar, os indivíduos que me fizeram os furos no aquário, enganaram-se nas medidas  :Prabaixo:  , tive que andar a inventar com borrachas para pôr aquilo a funcionar.





Após todos estes pequenos azares e cerca de 2 meses perdidos, lá consegui encher o tanque. Ao fazer essa operação verifiquei que o nível da superfície da água estava muito alto  :yb663:  , resolvi o assunto fazendo um pente no próprio vidro, com um dremel e uma broca própria para o efeito.



Ora então cá vai o novo setup...

Dimensões: 
Aqua: 120x50x40 = 240L Brutos
Sump: 60x40x30 = 70L Brutos
Refugio: 15X40x50 = 30L Brutos

Equipamento:
Calha silver sun 2 X 150W HQI + 2 X 54W T5 Actinicas + moonlight
Escumador TMC V2 skimmer para 800L com bomba de 3000L/h 
50Kg Rocha Viva proveniente de vários locais
25Kg de areia de coral fina
2 X Coralia 3 (3200 L/h)
1 Sicce 4000 (retorno)
1 Aqucedor de 300W
1 Ventoinha de 120mm na sump para arrefecimento (controlada pela temperatura)
1 Bomba peristaltica SP3000 com sensor de nível
1 Sensor de entupimento (desliga todas as bombas em caso de entupimento)

Parâmetros:
Amónia  0
Nitritos  0,02
Nitratos  menos de 1mg/l
PH-8.4
KH-9
Ca-430 Mg/l

O aquário está montado há 15 dias, no entanto a rocha esteve num bidon com escumador, aquecedor e circulação cerca de 45 dias.
Ainda não coloquei peixes nem equipa de limpeza, coloquei alguns corais que aparentemente estão a dar-se muito bem.

           

(Podem clicar nas fotos dos corais para aumentar o tamanho)

Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Aproveito para colocar mais umas fotos.  :SbOk2:  









abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Paula Gonçalves

:SbSourire2:  esta mt interessante o teu aquario. :Pracima:  Espero que nao tenhas mais "surpresas" desagradaveis e continues a aumentar a vida marinha no teu "tanque". Fico a espera de ver os  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:  ! Boa sorte  :SbOk3:  Paula Gonçalves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Bem esse início, foi atribulado!!! Mas enfim, o que interessa é o final! 

Seja como for, vais ficar só com essa circulação? É que parece francamente insuficiente (com o dobro, acho que não perdias nada)

Seja como for desejo-te o maior dos sucessos, para ti e para o teu aquário!


Um abraço :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas José Duarte,

Antes de mais, obrigado pelo teu apoio !

Tenho 6400 L/h das 2 bombas de circulação + 3800 L/h da bomba de retorno, faz um total de 10.400 L/h. Penso ser suficiente para 200L de água, mesmo assim já me levanta um bocado a areia. Deve ser difícil colocar lá mais bombas sem transformar aquilo numa tempestade de areia do Kuwait. :HaEbouriffe:  

Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Marco Campos

A e é que é campeao ficou muito fixe so falta as hki para dar aquele toque especial

----------


## Marco Campos

oi amigalhaço ai é que é o teu pequeno oceano esta a ficar espetacular :Palmas:   :SbOk:  depois de tantos azares ai esta um bom resultado da pasiencia que tens tido,espero ver grandes resultados nese aquario novo como tivestes no teu nane :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas...

Só uma questão... a primeira foto da sump, foi tirada com o sistema parado??? ou em funcionamento???

Caso tenha sido em funcionamento, parece-me que se por acaso ocorrer uma falha de energia, vais ter uma inundação  :Admirado:  

Vê lá isso... e vaza um pouco da sump...

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Boas...
> 
> Só uma questão... a primeira foto da sump, foi tirada com o sistema parado??? ou em funcionamento???
> 
> Caso tenha sido em funcionamento, parece-me que se por acaso ocorrer uma falha de energia, vais ter uma inundação  
> 
> Vê lá isso... e vaza um pouco da sump...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Hugo Santos


Foi com tudo parado Hugo, quando está em funcionamento o nível baixa para metade disso.

Mas obrigado pela advertência  :Pracima: , realmente se estivesse em funcionamento com essa água toda seria uma desgraça (em caso de corte de energia) 

Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Paulo,

Quanto ao equipamento, parece-me que vai bem lançado, pelo que tem condições para se fazer um bom aquário.

Quanto ao layout, acho que está muito compacto. Bem sei que são gostos e esses não se discutem, mas talvez pudesses "abrir" mais o aquário (grutas maiores, passagens mais largas, um "canyon", etc) o que te permitira alguma leveza e melhor circulação atrás da rocha o que equivale a dizer menor acumulação de detritos.
Se gostas na rocha assim e não lhe quiseres mexer, poder colocar um outra bomba (mais fraca) a "varrer" atrás da rocha.

Agora, como diria o Paulo Bento, "muita tranquilidade"... há que deixar isso maturar. Quanto mais depressa começares a colocar peixes, mais risco corres de os teres que retirar...

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas João,

Já tinha pensado nisso acho que tenho rocha a mais. :Admirado:  
Mas aquilo até está com umas grandes cavernas :HaEbouriffe:  . Não dá para perceber pela foto, mas naquele monte que parece compacto, há mais espaços vazios que rocha.
De qualquer forma, tb acho que mais uma ou duas bombas de circulação (não muito fortes) lá em baixo, não lhe fazia mal nenhum.

Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas Paulo.

Aí vai uma ideia para uma aplicação do que o João Monteiro estava a dizer:



Também talvez seja possível chegares aquela rocha grande com um buraco pra um lado ou pro outro pra ficares com uma única baía grande em vez de 2 pequenas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Alfredo,

Isso é o meu aquário!?  :SbSourire19:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Está muito porreira a montagem!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Realmente assim talvez fique mais giro, vou estudar essa situação, a ver se consigo fazer sem ter que começar o layout todo de novo  :yb665:  

Obrigado e um abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Uma sugestão que está nas imagens acima mas que ainda não tinha chamado a atenção: quando fizeres o desfiladeiro, não o faças ao centro e não o faças a direito. Se puder ser um pouco na diagonal e mesmo se possível a curvar dá mais profundidade ao aquário.

As alterações não devem dar muito trabalho. A mim não deram  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas pessoal, :Olá:  

Já tenho a sump definitiva e já alterei o layout, não foi fácil  :Whistle:   mas agora está muito melhor  :HaEbouriffe:  , obrigado João Monteiro e Alfredo Deus pela sugestão  :yb677:  .

Ultimo teste à qualidade da água:

Amónia – 0
Nitritos – 0
Nitratos – 12.5 mg/L
PH – 8.2
KH – 8
Ca – 460 mg/L

Adicionei tb alguns membros da equipa de limpeza:

6 Lismata seticaudata
19 ermitas de patas verdes
2 estelas vermelhas (uma grande 10cm outra pequena com 4cm)

Depois coloco fotos (a máquina está avariada)

PS: Editei o título do Tópico porque a litragem estava errada, são 340L Brutos e não 200L.

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá, seu reef é realmente muito belo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Obrigado pelo apoio Maria Fernanda  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá a todos, :Olá:  

Vídeo do meu reef:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anP2OaXAbwI[/MEDIA]

Parâmetros da água a 23/05/2007:

Temperatura: 26
PH: 8.2
KH:8
Ca:400
Amonia:0
Nitritos:0
Nitratos:15

Aproveito também para vos colocar ou corrente de algumas alterações / melhorias efectuadas:

Chegou a minha calha, tem balastros electrónicos e tudo  :HaEbouriffe:  



Troquei de escumador, actualmente tenho um Deltec APF600 comprado a um 
membro aqui do fórum, estou muito satisfeito com ele, tira porcaria que se farta  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  .


Intalei também um pequeno refugio DIY com DSB de 20cm 
(neste momento está parado à espera de passa-muros decentes :yb665:  ).

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá  :Olá:  

Está com muito bom aspecto. Grande evolução em tão pouco tempo. Essa calha também está impecável. Em resumo um aquário, quanto a mim, com muito potencial. Vai-nos mantendo ao corrente :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Tas de parabens :yb677:   :yb677:  

Grande video, tambem quero um assim do meu :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Está com muito bom aspecto. Grande evolução em tão pouco tempo. Essa calha também está impecável. Em resumo um aquário, quanto a mim, com muito potencial. Vai-nos mantendo ao corrente


Obrigado pelo apoio, eu vou postando andamento das coisas  :SbOk3:  




> Tas de parabens  
> 
> Grande video, tambem quero um assim do meu


Obrigado José, se morasses aqui mais perto ia aí fazer a reportagem em vídeo do teu aquário  :HaEbouriffe:  .
Não é difícil, esse foi feito somente com o programa que já vem no Windows e depois foi colocado on-line no youtube.  :Vitoria:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas,

Para ver o vídeo um bocado maior: Clica aqui

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Depois de ter tido alguns acidentes aquáticos com o meu refugio  :yb665:  , resolvi colocar uns passa-muros em condições.



Como estava “embalado”  :HaEbouriffe:  fiz também algumas alterações a canalização do meu aquário.

Antes:


Depois:


O Refugio com DSB de 25cm passou a ser alimentado por uma derivação da bomba de retorno.



Fiz o mesmo com o escumador



Agora tenho que perder um bocado de tempo a afinar isto, são 5 torneiras, e cada vez que mexo numa tenho que compensar nas outras todas  :Admirado:  .

Consegui eliminar 2 powerheads com este upgrade!  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Silva

oh yeah!
Está com um aspecto 5*´s 


 :Palmas:  


 :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Reparei no refúgio, construido sobre a vertical! Assim sendo deixo-te uma sugestão de uma solução para fazeres uma dsb maior, que por sua vez foi colocada no fórum pelo companheiro Roberto Denadai...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9468&page=2

Acho genial! Fica a sugestão!  :SbOk:  

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Micael Alves

boas 

este tipo de dsb será tão eficiente (na vertical) como na orizontal?

para mim acho que quanto mais funda melhor mas como estámos a falar de uma dsb com uma superficie muito pequena temos um ganho e uma perda maior desnitrificação (maior altura) em contrapartida uma menor quantidade de seres (pela reduzida area) por "camada"

estarei mais ou menos certo?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Também achei muito engenhosa a solução do Roberto Denadai  :Palmas:  , mas como na DSD utilizei areia com granulometria de + ou – 1mm (que já tinha de outro aquário) e não “sugar size” acho que devo compensar com a profundidade. Não sei é quanto…  :Admirado:  acham que seria mais eficaz dividir os 25cm em duas camadas de 12cm?



Tenho observado que saem da areia umas bolhas, já li por aí que isso é bom sinal, por se tratar de azoto. estou certo?

----------


## Marco Campos

boas paulo :

Estou a ver que fizeste uma limpeza aos fios espalhados e as bombas,
foi uma boa ideia aproveitares o esgoto para alimentares o escumador e 
a bomba de retorno para alimentares o refugio muito bem essa cabeçinha esta sempre a pençar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> boas paulo :
> 
> Estou a ver que fizeste uma limpeza aos fios espalhados e as bombas,
> foi uma boa ideia aproveitares o esgoto para alimentares o escumador e 
> a bomba de retorno para alimentares o refugio muito bem essa cabeçinha esta sempre a pençar


Obrigado Marco  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas amigo Paulo,

Ante de mais o meu obrigado pela paciência e por me teres mostrado o teu aqua, ao vivo é sem dúvida outra coisa( fiquei deslumbrado).
Tudo pensado ao pormenor, bem arrumado e o móvel diy muito bem conseguido, tás de parabéns.
Pena o Bruno não estar em casa assim era 2 em 1 já que queria vêr o funcionamento dum aqua sem sump para ver se me decido fica para a próxima.

Abraço.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas amigo Pedro, :Olá:  

De nada,fiz muito gosto em te receber, quando quizeres vir cá novamente já sabes... é só avizar. Da proxima vez depois das 17.30 para veres como ficam os corais com as hqi ligadas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas,  :Olá:  

Resolvi colocar aqui a evolução do meu reef, desde o início em Maio de 2007, até hoje.









Espero que gostem  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Crescimento em 3 meses de alguns corais.









*Estes 4 vieram do aquario do Gil  :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está a "rolar" bem, Paulo !

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Obrigado amigo João  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo,

Bons crescimentos e boa evolução do aqua.
É curioso como na montipora vermelha se nota perfeitamente os traços da muda inicial...



Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Bons crescimentos e boa evolução do aqua.


Obrigado Diogo :Pracima:  

Já agora, aproveito para mostrar mais duas fotos.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas paulo

queria agradecer por me teres recebido ai em casa de penetra .lol. (através do rui martins), e é para dar os parabens porque adorei mesmo o aquário e ainda me deu mais vontade de continuar com o meu.

PS: temos de combinar ir apanhar uns bicharocos com o rui.

obrigado

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Ruben,  :Olá:  

Obrigado pelo elogio  :Coradoeolhos:  , fiz muito gosto em vos receber, quando quiserem cá vir é só avisar, serão sempre bem-vindos.

Irmos todos apanhar uns bicharocos e boa ideia, temos que combinar isso. (se quiseres adiciona-me ao Messenger kernnell@gmail.com )

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  boas,

Algumas das minhas fotografias favoritas  :SbSourire:  

*Lobophyllia hemprichii*


*Tubastrea aurea*


*Ophidiaster ophidianus*

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas, 
está muito agradavel o teu aquario,
gostei de ver a sua evolução,

que tudo te corre bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Obrigado Carlos,

Também desejo tudo de bom para o teu aquário  :SbOk5:  .

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

*Tubastrea aurea* em macro

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Queremos mais, queremos mais, queremos mais...queremos
muito mais !!! :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:SbSourire24:  Olha… é o grande mestre dos DIY algarvio  :yb677:  

Quero aproveitar para agradecer a tua hospitalidade :SbOk:  , gostei muito de ver essas verdadeiras obras-primas ou vivo. Quando é que vens fazer uma visita para veres isto ao vivo?

Também estou curioso com o teu projecto, isso tem avançado?

----------


## Jose Neves

Como ja deves de ter visto ando a seguir o teu aqua de perto e sem duvida fiquei :EEK!:   com a evoluçao em tres meses da motipora vermelha, e dos outros tambem... alem de estares de parabens por teres um aqua em grande evoluçao, queria tambem perguntar que aditivos colocas, de quanto em quanto tempo é que fazes tpa, e que tipo de agua é que utilizas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Obrigado pelo teu interesse José, Realmente também estou bastante satisfeito com o crescimento dos corais. 

Não adiciono nenhum aditivo além do kalk e faço 1 ou 2 TPA por semana, sempre com água de osmose + sal. 

Tenho pena é de não conseguir de forma nenhuma fazer subir mais o Cálcio, tem estado a 350, se calhar… com os consumos de cálcio que tenho só mesmo com reactor de cálcio  :Admirado:  .

Estive a ler as alterações que fizeste no teu aquário, acho que ficou melhor, também estou a usar uma “filter sock” na saída do aquário e esse escumador é uma maravilha da ciência, tira porcaria que só visto.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Tenho pena é de não conseguir de forma nenhuma fazer subir mais o Cálcio, tem estado a 350, se calhar com os consumos de cálcio que tenho só mesmo com reactor de cálcio  .


  :Olá:  Paulo 
 Ja experimentaste calcio da Seachem.Dissolve-se muito bem na agua.

----------


## David A. Pereira

:Olá:  
Os meus parabéns.
Está cinco estrelas.
Cá pelos "algarves" as coisas estão a melhorar a olhos vistos...

Um Abraço,

David Pereira

Continuação desse excelente projecto :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Paulo 
>  Ja experimentaste calcio da Seachem.Dissolve-se muito bem na agua.


Boas Pedro  :Olá:  , Só agora é que reparei na tua intervenção.  :Coradoeolhos: 
Aproveito para te colocar umas dúvidas:

Tens usado esse produto com sucesso? 
Consegues mater os níveis de Kh e Ca a quanto? 
Isso não altera o PH?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Os meus parabéns.
> Está cinco estrelas.
> Cá pelos "algarves" as coisas estão a melhorar a olhos vistos...
> 
> Um Abraço,
> 
> David Pereira
> 
> Continuação desse excelente projecto


 :Olá:  Obrigado pela força David. Ficas desde já convidado para visitares a minha poça algarvia, é só combinar  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro  , Só agora é que reparei na tua intervenção. 
> Aproveito para te colocar umas dúvidas:
> 
> Tens usado esse produto com sucesso? 
> Consegues mater os níveis de Kh e Ca a quanto? 
> Isso não altera o PH?


  :Olá:  O Ca tenho conseguido manter a 420-450 
 Não me tem alterado o ph 8,3
 Quanto ao Kh tenho que o aumentar com bicarbonato de sodio.

----------


## David A. Pereira

> Obrigado pela força David. Ficas desde já convidado para visitares a minha poça algarvia, é só combinar


 :Olá:  Boas,
Vou aceitar o teu convite, vou, vou...
Quando tiver mais tempo combinamos algo.
Um abraço;
David Pereira

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Boas,
> Vou aceitar o teu convite, vou, vou...
> Quando tiver mais tempo combinamos algo.
> Um abraço;
> David Pereira


 :Olá:  Estás à vontade, quando quiseres manda-me m.p. ou adiciona-me ao Messenger.

----------


## Luiz Claudio Teixeira

Gostei demais do aquario, apesar de ser novo aqui no REFFORUM estou gostando muito do site parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas

Como já há bastante tempo não actualizava o tópico, deixo-vos umas fotos do aspecto actual do meu aquário.













Espero que tenham gostado, comentem à vontade  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Continuando  :yb665:  



















 :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Paulo,

Esses Sarcos estão espetaculares. aliás, todos os corais estão com muito bom aspecto.

Gosto do layout do aquário mas falta aí um cardume para dar corpo. Eu gosto muito das minhas 9 cromis.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Obrigado pelo teu comentário Nuno  :SbOk:  , eu gostava de ter mais peixes, mas acho que já estou a abusar da sorte  :HaEbouriffe:   :yb665:  

Peixes:

1 Paracanthurus hepatus (10cm)
1 Zebrasoma flavescens (12cm)
1 Ctenochaetus strigosus (10cm)
1 Centropyge loriculus (8cm)
2 Amphiprion ocellaris (6 e 4cm)
1 Chrysiptera parasema (4cm)
1 Pseudocheilinus hexataenia (6cm)
1 Cryptocentrus cinctus (10cm)

Invertebrados:

1 Diadema setosum
1 Lysmata debelius
5 Lysmata seticaudata
1 Linckia laevigata
Varios: ermitas, turbos, cerithium, nassarius e ophiuros

Corais duros sps:

Montipora de prato vermelha
Montipora de prato verde
Pocillopora damicornis púrpura
Acropora sp. Verde
Pavona decussatus rosa

Corais duros sps:

Caulastrea furcata
Lobophyllia hemprichii
Euphyllia ancora
Pachyclavularia sp.
tubastraea áurea

Corais moles:

Vários Sarcophyton esverdeados
2 Sarcophyton brancos
Vários actinodiscos
Várias colónias de zoanthus com cores variadas
Xenias brancas e castanhas

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Gostaria de acrescentar, que já tive neste aquário (120x40x50) 4 cirurgiões a conviver pacificamente, tirando alguns mostrar de bisturi, que raramente ocorriam entre 2 cirurgiões com o mesmo formato de corpo (zebrasoma flavescens e zebrasoma xanthurus), nunca passando a vias de facto.



Recentemente troquei o zebrasoma xanthurus por um centropyge loriculus, para diversificar um pouco o tipo de peixes, mas o anjo tem bicado bastante na pocillopora, espero que com o tempo ele perca esse mau hábito  :yb663:  , pois o coral está a ficar um pouco mal tratado. Enfim é um anjo, eu sabia que lhe podia dar para isto  :Admirado:  .

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Em grande forma Paulão,precisamos de aquários como esse e de gente
como tu cá pelos ´Mares do Sul´.
Ví que meteste o Sun coral de cabeça para baixo ,apresenta melhoras assim?
Ajuda a que não fiquem detritos sobre ela?
Continua partilhando a tua evolução e ajudando os que vão chegando, que já reparei que és dos que mais e melhor se tem disponibilizado nesse ultimo aspecto.
Um grande bem haja.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas, mestre Pedro, obrigado pelas tuas palavras :SbOk:  .

A Tubastreia aurea está a melhorar lentamente, já tem pólipos novos e recuperou tecido em algumas zonas, acho que se vai safar. Estar em posição invertida, e numa zona de corrente média, foi fundamental para começar a recuperar (obrigado Pedro Nuno Ferreira pela dica).

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Evolução, Maio de 2007 até Fevereiro 2008

----------


## Ruben Miguel

cada vez melhor paulo:sbOk

quando tiveres tempo apita para irmos ao caracol :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Um espetaculo, um dia destes tenho que dar um salto a faro para ver isso ao vivo.

Estes algarvios andam doidos!

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> cada vez melhor paulo:sbOk
> 
> quando tiveres tempo apita para irmos ao caracol


Obrigado Ruben  :Pracima: 




> Um espetaculo, um dia destes tenho que dar um salto a faro para ver isso ao vivo.
> 
> Estes algarvios andam doidos!


LOL  :yb624:  , aparece que és bem-vindo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Gosto muito do teu aquario  :SbOk:  
Uma pergunta Paulo dizes algures, quando recebeste a calha, que tinha balastros eletronicos, mas é so as T5 nao é? É que tenho uma igual a tua mas de 1.85cm com 3x150W+2x54W e so as T5 e que tem eletronicos!!

Um dia se nao te importares combinamos pa eu ir ver isso ao vivo  :yb665:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Anthony  :Olá:  ,

Realmente, no início pensei que todos os balastros seriam electrónicos, mas depois verifiquei que só os das T5 é que são. Mesmo assim, estou bastante satisfeito com a calha, funciona na perfeição sem nunca ter mostrado fraqueza, material alemão é outra coisa  :SbSourire2: 

Faço muito gosto que venhas visitar o meu aquário, quando quiseres é só combinar  :Pracima:  .

----------


## Christian Gnad

Viva Paulo,
parabéns pelo aquário, está excelente!!!
Vi que tens uma calha com as caracteristicas que procuro. Não me dizes onde a compraste?

 Obrigado,
 Abraço

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas Christian  :Olá:  

Mandei-te uma MP

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá Amigos,

Como alguns de vós já devem ter reparado em ( http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14101 ), o meu aquário foi desmontado. Esta decisão não foi tomada de ânimo leve, pois estava tudo estabilizado, lindo e de excelente saúde. No entanto, por vezes torna-se necessário seguir por caminhos menos agradáveis para alcançar o nosso destino.

Estou a encarar esta decisão como uma pausa, pois o bichinho da aquariofilia nunca morre e certamente voltarei à carga noutra altura.

Um grande bem-haja a todos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Esperemos que seja breve e que dentro em breve voltes a "carga".  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Ruben Miguel

O paulo é um dos meus mestres. :yb677:  ....ele ajudou-me muito.

Espero que na volta seja breve, e melhor ainda..... :SbOk:  

abraxo :Pracima:

----------

